# What do I do with 2 dozen egg yolks?



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

I'm getting ready to bake a couple of angel food cakes and I'll have 2 dozen egg yolks left over. Any ideas on what to do with them?


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

Noodles?


----------



## wantabunch (Jan 7, 2008)

Recipes to Use Up Extra Egg Yolks - Food and Whine


----------



## Limon (Aug 25, 2010)

Lemon curd to go with the cakes!


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

You don't have to use them all at once. You can freeze them.

Place one egg yolk in each ice cube cavity of a clean ice cube tray. Add a pinch of salt to each yolk (if you plan to eventually use them in savoury recipes) or a pinch of sugar (if you will use them in sweet recipes). Freeze overnight until solid, then transfer to an airtight freezer bag.

To use, thaw in refrigerator and then mix well. They will keep in the freezer for up to three months.

Leftover egg yolks can also be refrigerated for 3-4 days.


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

If you make an angel food cake, you are supposed to make a pound cake too.
One for the whites and one for the yolks.


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

There have been discussions in the past about this, but I can't find a single old thread, lol! The link wantabunch posted above is a good one, it tells you things to make using 1 yolk, 2 yolks, etc., all the way up to 12 at a time, there are lots of recipes.

Back in the 30s/40s/50s (?) farm women typically made two cakes at the same time, one an angel food cake and one a sponge cake. They called them Sister Cakes. My grandma's recipe for the sponge cake is as follows (updated to use lemon extract instead of fresh lemon juice and grated rind):

Egg Yolk Sponge Cake

3 cups flour
1/2 teaspoon salt
4 teaspoons baking powder
12 egg yolks
1 cup boiling water
2 teaspoons lemon extract
2 cups sugar

Preheat oven to 350 degrees. Sift together flour, salt and baking powder three times. Beat egg yolks until light, about 2-3 minutes. Add hot water gradually while beating, then continue beating until very thick and light, about 5-6 minutes. Beat in flavoring, then sugar, a tablespoon at a time, over several minutes. Gradually add in flour mixture, then use a spatula to fold over and over until well blended. Turn into an ungreased angel food pan. Bake for 1 hour. (You could use other extract flavors if you wanted.) You can frost it or serve it with fruit, curd or a cream or custard sauce.

Other ideas include:
Pudding/Mousse
Cream Pie without Meringue
Noodles/Dumplings/Rivels for Soup
Custard/Flan/Creme Brulee
Zabaglione/Tiramisu
Curd (lemon, orange, lime, grapefruit)
Sponge/Chiffon Cake (lots of flavors)
French Vanilla Ice Cream/Gelato
Hollandaise or Aioli Sauce
Mayonnaise
Egg Nog
Quiche/Frittata
Hawaiian Egg Bread
Creme Anglaise
Pastry Cream to Fill Napoleons, Cream Puffs, etc.

Hope this helps.


----------



## naturelover (Jun 6, 2006)

Make a fancy flavoured mayonnaise. 
Or make a rich egg yolk sauce (like bearnaisse or hollandaisse) 
Or a nice egg yolk custard. Or a flan. Yum. 
Or cook them up and add them to a potato salad.
Or make a luxurious egg shampoo/conditioner.
Or homemade eggnog (a good excuse to go get some spiced rum).

ETA - Calliemoonbeam beat me to it with those and more ideas.

.


----------



## Trisha in WA (Sep 28, 2005)

My ice cream recipe uses only yolks.


----------



## rags57078 (Jun 11, 2011)

make some bacon and toast and call it supper


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

I would make noodles and then keep the noodles for later meals.


----------



## tentance (Aug 16, 2012)

ice cream!!!
especially jalapeno ice cream.


----------



## meanwhile (Dec 13, 2007)

Deviled egg mix! Just use the yolks and no whites. Mix cooked yolks, mayo, mustard, herbs and a bit of vinegar. Stir good. Serve on top of toast for breakfast or in a sandwich. Stuff it in celery.

Add chopped pickles if you like. 

Add hot pepper if you like. I love egg yolks!


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

Thanks for all the ideas. The angelfood cake turned out ok, but the sponge cake was GREAT. I remember mom's cakes being so much better, and I used her recipe (the angelfood one). Maybe I'll get better with practice.


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

Spinner, was that from the recipe I posted? I'm a chocolate fiend, lol, but that sponge cake was always one of my favorites that my grandma made. 

This is my grandmother's angel food cake recipe. Most are pretty similar, but you might see if there are any differences from your recipe that might make it better.

Angel Food Cake

2 cups sugar
1 cup + 2 tablespoons cake flour
12 large egg whites
1-1/2 teaspoons cream of tartar
1/4 teaspoon salt
1 tablespoon vanilla extract

Preheat oven to 325 degrees. Have eggs at room temperature. Separate the sugar into two halves and set one aside. Add flour to one bowl with half of the sugar, stir lightly to blend well and sift three times. Set this aside. Separate the egg whites, add cream of tartar and salt and beat well until frothy. Gradually add the plain sugar a tablespoon or so at a time while still beating. Beat this for another 5 minutes or so, until stiff peaks form. Slowly pour in vanilla while still beating. Add half of flour/sugar mixture to egg whites and fold in gently with a spatula. Repeat with remaining flour/sugar mixture. Gently transfer batter to an ungreased tube pan. Smooth the batter with the spatula so that it is evenly spread in the pan. Bake on the middle rack for 45 minutes. Let the cake cool on the counter for 5 minutes, then invert onto an upside down bowl and allow to cool completely. Flip the cake back over and run a knife around the edge to loosen it and remove it from the pan.

My Notes:
Make sure not to get any yolk at all in your whites - if you do they won't whip up right.

If you don't have cake flour, substitute 1 cup of all-purpose flour and 2 tablespoons of cornstarch and sift them together about half a dozen times before adding to the sugar. Don't skimp on the sifting at any time, it helps make the cake light and airy.

You can also use 2 teaspoons of vanilla extract and 1 teaspoon of almond extract instead of the 1 tablespoon of vanilla. If you like amaretto flavored things, you'll like this. 

Super fine or caster sugar will make a lighter cake. If you don't have it or can't get it, you can make it by whirling your granulated sugar in a blender on high for a couple of minutes.

P.S. You posted while I was adding the angel food recipe, lol. Glad you enjoyed the sponge cake! My grandma was a heck of a cook.


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

Yes Callie, I used your grandma's recipe. It's a great cake! Hopefully my next angelfood cake will turn out better, I know the next sponge cake will.


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

Baked egg yolk custard, egg yolk custard pie and egg yolk pudding....James


----------



## Valmai (Sep 29, 2004)

I realise Im a bit late, but the *only* use for egg whites is pavlova!!!
Best Ever New Zealand Pavlova Recipe - Allrecipes.com


----------

